# Started work in retail



## seaport (Sep 19, 2010)

I guess i just need to vent a bit. I started a retail job this month and it's my first time in this kind of (retail) environment. Everything is brand new to me, but I'm learning bit by bit. This week, I was put on the cash registers. It was the first time that I really interacted with customers. I kept making errors and this flustered me. Ideally, I would have liked to have learned (and practiced) the ins-and-outs of the register system before being placed on the floor. 

Yesterday, I was placed on the registers again. I actually got to shadow a veteran associate while she was ringing customers-- so I learned a lot from that. The day went a lot better-- I feel that I'm managing my mistakes better and I feel more confident about engaging with customers. I know that cashiering is very much a "learn as you're doing it" job, but I still hate making mistakes! I actually forgot to detag something that a customer bought, so he ended up coming back when his bag set off the door alarms. This is kinda haunting me (lol), but I'm trying to convince myself to get over it and do better next time.

I still feel that I have a lot to learn but I'm encouraged by the fact that I'm getting progressively better. I've been asking my fellow associates a lot of questions and I've been researching some things on my own. I hate that I'm in that awkward "beginner" stage though. I don't want my uppers and co-workers to think that I'm incompetent or can't handle my job. Also, because of my SA, I tend to fixate on my mistakes and visualize dire consequences for them. 

Did anyone else start off making mistakes on the register (or in general) and get better? Please give me your success stories (or tips!) for encouragement.


----------



## Michael1983 (Jul 21, 2015)

In march i started working in a new retail store. I also shadowed someone to learn the basics of the till and when i was left on my own i was understandably a bit nervous and made a few mistakes.

I started to worry a lot about what i had done wrong but i was reassured by my supervisor that we all make mistakes and it's a part of the learning process. I came to realise that if i kept worrying about making mistakes or ruminated over the ones i thought i had made then that would stop me being fully alert and as i result i would be more likely to do something wrong. 

I don't think your superiors think you're incompetent, after all they were beginners themseleves at some point. 

Keep at it and soon it will become second nature. That was my experience.

Best of luck! :smile2:


----------



## Ilaw1 (Dec 6, 2014)

I get really nervous when it comes to handling money. I tend to get sloppy with what I'm doing because I'm afraid I may miscount or something. I have never worked a till for that reason. I know that if I try, I could probably get over my fear but I won't if I don't have too... Good luck.


----------



## plutor (Apr 23, 2014)

When I first started last year I was so focused on remembering to say 'thank you' and 'have a nice day' that I kept forgetting to give people their change, which made them super angry. It's now pretty much second nature. I definitely still feel like I'm doing everything wrong most of the time, but customers don't get as angry as they used to so I must have improved to some extent. I think the more you do it the more relaxed you'll become, and then the less mistakes you'll make. Also congrats on getting the job!


----------



## Slumknox (Feb 25, 2013)

Pretty much everyone sucks on register when they first start. 

I was so bad that I nearly quit my current job after a few days. I'm so glad I stuck it out. Now a year later, I've trained a few associates. Most of them were just as bad as me in the beginning. I know its hard, but you just have to have a f*** it, ill figure it out attitude.

Just stick it out and you'll be fine.


----------



## peacelizard (Apr 17, 2014)

When I worked retail, I was horrible at the beginning and some of the customers were sons of *****es, so that didn't help. But it'll pass. You'll get better and forget it 'til someone new starts and is lost as ****


----------



## seaport (Sep 19, 2010)

Thank you all so much for your words of encouragement. It definitely makes me feel better and more determined to stick things out.


----------



## unpossible (Aug 7, 2015)

Slumknox said:


> Pretty much everyone sucks on register when they first start.
> 
> I was so bad that I nearly quit my current job after a few days. I'm so glad I stuck it out. Now a year later, I've trained a few associates. Most of them were just as bad as me in the beginning. I know its hard, but you just have to have a f*** it, ill figure it out attitude.
> 
> Just stick it out and you'll be fine.


This.

I've worked in retail for a few years. It takes time but you'll learn quick, its nothing complicated.

Another piece of advice for retail customer service is to develop a thick skin. Some customers are absolute piece of $***s, they are rude, they will yell at you and make your job difficult, just ignore and remember, they're mad at the system, not you.


----------

